# NC522SFP 10GBE NIC (QLogic NX3031 based)



## cianfa72 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have an HP Proliant DL360 with a NC522SFP dual port 10GBE card http://h18004.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/13230_na/13230_na.html

I installed FreeBSD 9.0 but it seems there is no driver support for this hardware (see following pciconf)

```
none3@pci0:6:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x705b103c chip=0x01004040 rev=0x42 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NetXen Incorporated'
    device     = 'NX3031 Multifunction 1/10-Gigabit Server Adapter'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none4@pci0:6:0:1:       class=0x020000 card=0x705b103c chip=0x01004040 rev=0x42 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NetXen Incorporated'
    device     = 'NX3031 Multifunction 1/10-Gigabit Server Adapter'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```
Here http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html maybe using some trick, it seems possible to reuse a Windows NDIS driver for it. 

Up to now I've found on the HP web site only drivers for Windows 2008 server but the previous link refers to Win Xp drivers.

Can someone help me ?


----------



## cianfa72 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've downloaded here http://g1w0134.austin.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=3884319&prodNameId=3884320&swEnvOID=1113&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=MTX-0785f4d3e0244eaca7e00156b4 the driver for Win Server 2003 x64 and then generated the .ko kernel module.

*W*hen I try to load it [cmd=]kldload ./hpnd5x64_sys.ko[/cmd] I get the following messages:


```
no match for KeQueryTimeIncrement
no match for ExInterlockedRemoveHeadList
no match for ExInterlockedInsertTailList
```

and the NIC does not work.

Someone can help me? *T*hanks.


----------



## cianfa72 (Jun 22, 2012)

Last update: I've downloaded the NIC driver for Windows Server 2008 x64. Now when the driver is loaded no messages are shown.

Anyway, the NIC/driver does not work (*dmesg* does not show any message).


----------

